# Good deal on shotguns?



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are lookin for a brand name shotgun, I just saw that Reed's Family Outdoors Supply has what looks like a great deal on several different brands!

If you have problems with the site let me know, I have bought from them several time and I am well satisfied with their service.


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

whats the website?


----------

